#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-07
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> good morning
<udienz> rejected, afternoon in here :)
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-08
<dpm> good morning all
<gtriderxc> hi
<gtriderxc> "~~for best installation results please ensure that Your computer" - a post during installation, before the ubiquity slideshow. i forgot in which package it was meven though i translated it and even reported a bug;P. can any1 help me?
<dpm> hi gtriderxc, I think it's ubiquity-debconf
<gtriderxc> thx
<dpm> no worries :)
<artnay> "Click on this icon to connect to a wireless network" says osd-notify
<artnay> and because it's osd-notify, user can't click on it... *g*
<artnay> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/network-manager-applet/+pots/nm-applet/ comes from here, I'm filing a bug against nm-applet
<artnay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/715168
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715168 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "User can't click notify OSD as instructed by nm-applet (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<artnay> add tags if necessary
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-09
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> good morning
<TLE> so how did it go, did the builds work for lucid?
<TLE> dpm: ^^
<dpm> TLE, hi, just a sec, for some reason the net is being a bit slow today...
<dpm> TLE, they've been built and uploaded to proposed: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/language-pack-ca-base (here's the Catalan one as an example, but I haven'T had the chance to test them yet)
<dpm> but it seems the Finnish FF translations are broken, given the feedback
<artnay> dpm: feedback where? #?
<dpm> artnay, on the translators list -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-February/004395.html
<artnay> dpm: thanks, will look into it
<fromishps> Hey all
<fromishps> I'm a friend of jtv, I'm going to myanmar to the barcamps in Yangon and Mandalay
<fromishps> I will try to do an Ubuntu Install-fest
<fromishps> and can recruit translators
<jtv> dpm: ^^
<dpm> fromishps, ah, cool!
<fromishps> what guides can I use to get people started
<dpm> let me give you the links...
<dpm> fromishps, you can start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/QuickStartGuide
<fromishps> ok cool
<fromishps> I've just skimmed a bit of that
<fromishps> will look at it properly later
<dpm> fromishps, you'd also be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/
<fromishps> Once I've got a bunch of volunteers, are there any stumbling blocks I should be wary of
<fromishps> ?
<fromishps> they'll probably be keen but a bit clueless about linux, with good english skills
<fromishps> most people I met there hadn't heard of IRC either
<dpm> fromishps, you should probably get familiar with the concept of upstreams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream - apart from that, I'd say that the most important thing is to keep communication between the team, either with a mailing list, IRC, Forum, physical meetings, etc.
<dpm> and if you've got any questions, just ask them here or on the ubuntu-translators mailing list (in those links above^)
<fromishps> sure, thanks
<dpm> fromishps, let me know how it works, I think this is an awesome initiative
<fromishps> I'll do my best
<fromishps> Mozilla was going to set up a community there but the rep got his visa cancelled which has dismayed a lot of people
<fromishps> rejected I mean
<dpm> :/
<fromishps> I still think that will happen, so there are motivated people there, and the BarCamps will definitely be the place to find them
<fromishps> one problem is the great lack of knowledge about linux
<fromishps> very few people seem to have heard about it
<fromishps> wanna change that
<dpm> cool
<fromishps> I'll keep you posted, I'm leaving on Friday and we should have 200 install CDs ready for Mandalay
<fromishps> that's 12-13
<fromishps> feb
<fromishps> Yangon is 19-20
<fromishps> btw anyone who wants to go still has time for yangon if they are near a myanmar embassy
<dpm> :)
<fromishps> Ok, I think I've just recruited one person already. She was the person mozilla were going to talk to.
<fromishps> not a bad start
<dpm> brilliant :)
<Mirv> dpm: the Finnish firefox translation is btw untouched since last April, so the export feature has just somehow broken again
<dpm> hi Mirv, I think the exports are ok. I believe the problem lies in the po2xpi tool, which is used to create the FF xpis from the data exported from LP. I've also seen the same breakage in Occitan
<dpm> thanks for the testing, btw :)
<Mirv> ok, po2xpi then :)
<dpm> Mirv, perhaps you can help me on that. I've seen that so far the only languages that have got broken FF translations are the ones put on a "whitelist" txt file in po2xpi. These are Finnish and Occitan. Any ideas why Finnish is on this whitelist?
<dpm> Did the Finnish translations not make in time for a particular Mozilla release and were included in Ubuntu through this whitelisting?
<Mirv> dpm: hmm, my only memory from that kind of thing is simply that "it used to work" after asac at some point in history did additional fixes to po2xpi. Firefox should be as translated as possible in upstream
<Mirv> asac might know more, it was possibly also because I was the one who debugged the po2xpi problems with asac at some point, so maybe he then whitelisted when he knew a language that for sure works
<Mirv> and kept others not sure cases non-whitelisted
<dpm> Mirv, right, do you happen to remember which problems there where with the Finnish xpi back then?
<dpm> I'm thinking of simply removing it from the whitelist, so that at least they can be generated without trouble, and worry about the po2xpi fixes later
<Mirv> dpm: well, exactly similar kind of issues, ie. XML errors which render the whole Firefox non-functional.
<Mirv> so these bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/429835
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429835 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 4 other projects) "[MASTER] chrome error when viewing untrusted https site using firefox with some locales (affects: 36) (dups: 4) (heat: 95)" [High,Fix released]
<Mirv> asac:"finnish is struck by the still open langpack-o-matic part of this bug because its one of the few whitelisted for po2xpi ... i removed fi from whitelist for now in 9.10 ... once its fixed we will enable it again."
<Mirv> no answer to why it was whitelisted :D
<Mirv> (comment #23)
<artnay> have you guys found this already? https://translations.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/2.x/+pots/django
<artnay> not all the languages are being imported but it will hopefully change soon, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/715744
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715744 in canonical-identity-provider "Inform translators what to do with partly translated languages (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<artnay> maybe the word should be spread via ML
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-10
<dpm> good morning all
<gtriderxc> hi
<gtriderxc> I have a question. I'm translating GRUB and have some problems with HASH. 4 example "Specify hash to use." does this hash have anything in common with encryption or is it any other kind of #?
<gtriderxc> anyway is the GRUB the best choice? does anybody see something more important here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/pl
<gtriderxc> for I have no more ideas
<dpm> let me have a look...
<dpm> gtriderxc, that looks great, it seems the Polish team is rocking it! You'll soon have more strings to translate in that first page, since unity will get some new strings soon. As per what to translate next, here are two suggestions: complete the 2nd page -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/pl/+index?start=75&batch=75 especially gnome-session-2.0, which has got several Ubuntu-specific strings, and gbrainy. Also, you can start t
<dpm> ranslating the Ubuntu docs
<gtriderxc> ok, thanks for tips:)
<damascene> Hi,
<damascene> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/108979 "All done now. Please set your guidelines and enjoy translating in Launchpad!"
<damascene> How to set the guidelines
<damascene> done
<damascene> We need to make the direction RTL in our guide pages
<gtriderxc> what is "Fallback Message "
<gtriderxc> "Force Fallback Message to show"
<gtriderxc> GNOME-session
<gtriderxc> also "[...]Installing new driver can maybe be a help.\nYou should try the Ubuntu classic [...]" what is "/n"?
<Barzogh> Hello
<andrejz> hello
<dpm> hi damascene, here are some links that should help you getting started with creating translation guidelines:
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/TranslationGuidelines
<dpm> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Guide
<dpm> damascene, in the meantime, may I ask you to add some welcome text to https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-ar ? An empty page is not very welcoming for new translators landing there, and does not encourage communication. A brief note in Arabic saying welcome, what the team is about and where and how the team communicates would be extremely useful, and should not take more than a few minutes to write
<damascene> dpm: ok. but could you please tell me how to make the text RTL?
<dpm> damascene, where do you want to make text RTL?
<dpm> is that not supported in LP already? E.g. as in https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-ara
<damascene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArabicTranslationTeam/NewTranslator
<damascene> no it is not
<dpm> it is in Launchpad, but you're asking about the wiki
<damascene> you see the text aligned to the left while it should be aligned to the right
<damascene> actually both
<dpm> damascene, so this can be one of these, I think: either RTL is not well supported in MoinMoin, or the new Ubuntu wiki theme has a bug
<damascene> and what about launchpad team description? it has the same problem.
<damascene> this is about the wiki http://moinmo.in/HebrewSupport/Planning
<damascene> Arabic is close to Hebrew
<dpm> re: the Launchpad page, Launchpad is developed with Zope templates, which generate the HTML. So this is either a problem with LP generating them or with Zope's RTL support
<dpm> damascene, which browser are you using? Another Arab speaker using Chrome tells me right now, referring to the wiki page "text (at least the arabic part) looks good to me and correctly aligned .. can't see what's wrong with it"
<damascene> dpm: firefox
<damascene> Who is that person? may I talk to him?
<dpm> damascene, ok, I think we've figured it out: it's an issue with the new Ubuntu wiki theme. It looks ok with the old theme. You can talk to kim0 or nigelb in the #ubuntu-community-team channel
<damascene> Arabic starts from the right like in here http://wiki.linuxac.org/doku.php
<dpm> so I'll file a bug
<damascene> dpm: are you sure the MoinMoin supports RTL first?
<damascene> it is not a common feature
<dpm> damascene, I'm not sure it does fully support it, that's what I meant earlier
<damascene> brb
<damascene> looks like Moin has good Arabic support http://moinmo.in/WikiSandBox/RtlTest
<damascene> dpm: if I login RTL support works
<damascene> it is the template
<dpm> what template?
<dpm> oh, I see
<dpm> yeah, as I said, it seems like a bug in the Ubuntu wiki theme
<dpm> the old theme supported RTL
<dpm> but the new one seems to break it
<dpm> I was going to report this, but if you want to do it in the meantime, that would be great. Here's the project:
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<damascene> Ok
<damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/716513
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716513 in ubuntu-website "Wiki RTL support is broken in the new template (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> damascene, great, thanks a lot. I've made a few adjustments and I've added a couple of screenshots to illustrate the problem
<damascene> thank you
<dpm> Mirv, does the Lucid Finnish langpack (esp. Firefox) look ok to you now?
<dpm> I'll remove it from the list now, since new packages were generated, but if you could update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA that'd be great
<Mirv> dpm: now seems to work, although I'm not on the same machine. updating the list.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-11
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning
<gtriderxc> hi
<dpm> hey andrejz, hey gtriderxc
<gtriderxc> will anyone help me with my yesterday's question?
<gtriderxc> wchich was:
<gtriderxc>  what is "Fallback Message "
<gtriderxc> <gtriderxc> "Force Fallback Message to show"
<gtriderxc> <gtriderxc> GNOME-session
<gtriderxc> <gtriderxc> also "[...]Installing new driver can maybe be a help.\nYou should try the Ubuntu classic [...]" what is "/n"?
<andrejz> i don't know what exactly this relates to, but fallback in the "backup" option
<andrejz> so let's say you have compiz (or unity) and by default this should run
<dpm> gtriderxc, the fallback message is the message shown to the user if, when logging in, it is detected that he/she hasn't got a 3D-capable graphics card. In this case, unity cannot be run and the session has to fall back to unity 2D or the classic desktop (the one with gnome-panel)
<andrejz> if compiz crashes and cannot be autostarted as a fallback metacity will be used
<gtriderxc> thanks and how about a "/n"?
<dpm> gtriderxc, \n is a new line character. In general, you shouldn't see them in textual form as in here. This particular message has been rewritten to remove the "\n", but it hasn't yet made it into Launchpad, so I'd leave it without translation for now
<dpm> until it is changed to something else
<gtriderxc> ok I will
<gtriderxc> so simply /n had to be &nbsp;
<gtriderxc> or br rather
<dpm> hi happyaron, do you think you could have a quick test to the zh_CN langpack for Lucid and add the result here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA ? It would be great if Chinese users got an update for 10.04.2
<dpm> gtriderxc, the same for Polish, do you think you could test the langpack?
<dpm> the same for anyone else on the channel, go test, spread the word! :)
<gtriderxc> ok
<andrejz> already done :)
<dpm> gtriderxc, cool
<dpm> even if you haven't got a Lucid machine, you can test them on a virtual machine with VirtualBox
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, I saw it ;)
<gtriderxc> zh_CN langpack - but what's that and where I can find it?
<dpm> gtriderxc, no, that was for the Chinese guys. I was asking you if you could test the Polish language pack
<gtriderxc> :)ok
<dpm> you'll simply need a Lucid machine (it can be e.g. in VirtualBox) and have the lucid-proposed repositories enabled
<dpm> then you can install the new language packs and test them following the procedure at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<dpm> once finished, you can simply leave feedback on the table at the end of that page
<gtriderxc> I need an hour to download and install 10.04. no problem
<happyaron> dpm: will do it in a couple of hours, thanks!
<andrejz> it's unfortunate there hasn't been enough time for more teams to test the translations
<dpm> andrejz, I know, but we weren't expecting problems with the langpacks either. In any case, they can still test them until next week, which should give them more than enough time. For languages that are not in the CD, it does not make any difference if the packages are uploaded today or next week
<andrejz> true
<dpm> but yeah, as I said on the e-mail, I'm sorry it's been in such short notice nevertheless :(
<andrejz> dpm, it might be possible for me to come to Budapest in May (not sure yet). But in the case I do, i will need some money from Canonical (for the place to stay). I was wondering if i can put your contact info to confirm the things i am going to write, since 95%  of the stuff i do is translation related.
<dpm> andrejz, that runs through the sponsorship process. When the UDS announcement is made, we also make the announcement for the start of the sponsorship application. When that happens, applicants need to fill out a form and they get confirmation after a while if they've been accepted. If they are, their travel and stay expenses are paid (if they need them to be paid). I'll be happy to help when the sponsorship application is open :)
<dpm> andrejz, here's more info: http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<andrejz> ok, great, thanks
<dpm> no worries :)
<GatoLoko> hi
<andrejz> hi
<GatoLoko> I've been asked, and didn't found an answer, does ubuntu support dialects?
<andrejz> in what sense do you mean?
<andrejz> there are versions of languages like english us, english uk and australian english
<andrejz> can you give an example of a dialect?
<GatoLoko> you just did
<happyaron> is there a 20110204.1 lucid language pack?
<andrejz> @happyaron: i don't think so
<happyaron> so firefox translations are missing?
<andrejz> @GatoLoko: if your dialect is not there it's possible to add it. I think it might be even possible to copy all the strings from original language, so you only need to correct all the changes
<GatoLoko> where can i find information about the procedure to do that?
<GatoLoko> i've been searching in wiki.ubuntu.com without findind it
<andrejz> Translations KnowledgeBase StartingTeam - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam
<gtriderxc> anyway it 'd B great if I one could install a slang dialect:)
<GatoLoko> that's what i was looking for!, thanks andrejz
<andrejz> there was some discussion about "pirate" language once
<andrejz> welcome, GatoLoko
<gtriderxc> something like ubuntu satanic edition:)
<gtriderxc> with some special language pack:)
<gtriderxc> but I'd have some better idea: to replace original buttons like "Shutdown" or reboot with their Linux origins
<gtriderxc> to not forget linux commands while using X-window
<gtriderxc> TomaszD: wiesz może z głowy gdzie jest tłumaczony Bluefish, czy mam googlować?
<TomaszD> nie wiem
<gtriderxc> błędy są
<GatoLoko> i'm reading the page that andrejz said before, there is no ISO-639 code for this dialect, am I right if I think that's a problem?
<andrejz> what kind of dialect are you planing to trasnalte ubuntu into ?
<andrejz> in any case you can find more detailed list here  - http://www.sil.org/iso639-3/iso-639-3_20090210.tab
<GatoLoko> I'm planing to discourage this dialect, since it's very similar to spanish, and there is no writen form, nor a regulated spoken form
<GatoLoko> the dialect is "andaluz", spoken in the south of spain, in an area the size of portugal
<GatoLoko> most people consider it a form of badly spoken spanish
<GatoLoko> but there are some people with political interest in making it an independent language
<andrejz> i think it might be possible to create a language team although non existence of regulated form might make it slightly more difficult
<andrejz> i suggest you turn to ubuntu translations coordinators -https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators
<andrejz> who ultimately approve all new teams
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-12
<trijntje> Hi all, who  can give me the link to the '% translated' overview of ubuntu? I know I've seen it on the ML once but I cannot find it.. Thanks!
<andrejz> it's only made for stable releases and includes only default GUI strings - http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html
<trijntje> andrejz, cool, thanks a lot!
<andrejz> welcome :)
<trijntje> Now lets see if we can get Dutch a few places up from Maverick to Natty ;)
<andrejz> i guess the difference is now so small that teams are more and more packed
<andrejz> which is of course good for users
<trijntje> yes, no-one can get in the top 5 anymore, unless others fall back
<trijntje> btw, the default page in launchpad for translating ubuntu also includes non-gui packages like gcc etc. These are not included in those statistics?
<andrejz> no
<andrejz> i guess it's best to fight with the percentes remaining not other teams..
<trijntje> true, but comparing is fun ;)
<andrejz> ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-06
<dpm> good morning all
<jokerdino> hi there.
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, since when do I have access to the +configure-bugtracker page of ubuntu-translations?
<kelemengabor> hm, I think I'll just tick this box: Expire "Incomplete" bug reports when they become inactive
<dpm> kelemengabor, on the phone, let me come back to you some minutes
<kelemengabor> IIRC we wanted to do this
<kelemengabor> okay
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, I'm back. I think since I set the ubuntu-translations-coordinators team to be the driver for the project, everyone in there has permissions to change project settings.
<dpm> +1 on the change
<kelemengabor> done
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-07
<dpm> good morning all
<TiMiDo> Hello
<TiMiDo> i have a question
<TiMiDo> anyone in here?
<costales> hi TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> hi costales
<costales> maybe I can help you :)
<TiMiDo> i don't think you can
<TiMiDo> is a complaint
<TiMiDo> that i wanted it to do.
<costales> ok
<costales> which complaint is it?
<costales> is about translations TiMiDo ?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> i help to translate ubuntu to Spanish
<TiMiDo> and i became a member
<costales> ;)
<costales> Bien
<costales> which is the problem? :)
<TiMiDo> the problem was this
<TiMiDo> Hello Aaron Farias,
<TiMiDo> The status of your membership in the team Ubuntu Spanish Translators
<TiMiDo> (ubuntu-l10n-es) was changed by Paco Molinero (franciscomol) from
<TiMiDo> Proposed to Declined.
<TiMiDo> <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es>
<TiMiDo> Paco Molinero said:
<TiMiDo>  Lo sentimos pero no cumple con los requisitos para ser traductor
<TiMiDo> oficial.
<costales> sí, lo veo correcto
<costales> te explico, todo el mundo puede proponer traducciones
<costales> cuando después de un tiempo demuestre que es un buen traductor
<TiMiDo> yo se pero siempre ayudo a traducir, no entiendo porque me nego
<costales> podría entrar como traductor oficial
<costales> el problema de que seas oficial
<costales> es que todas tus traducciones entran directamente a Ubuntu
<costales> comprende el peligro de eso :)
<costales> incluso tendrías poder para machacar las actuales
<TiMiDo> por algo tengo la membresia de ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> no crees?
<costales> eres member?
<costales> cual es tu usuario?
<costales> de LP
<costales> tal vez pueda darte una opinión de por qué pasó eso :)
<TiMiDo> http://launchpad.net/~timido
<costales> lo primero que veo es que no tienes mucho karma
<costales> traduces habitualmente?
<TiMiDo> si siempre.
<TiMiDo> mira este https://launchpad.net/~nacho.perea
<TiMiDo> a el lo aceptaron y a mi no.
<costales> sí, traduces muy bien :)
<costales> te recomiendo hablarlo con dpm
<costales> ahora parece o estar
<costales> pero suele estar por aquí :)
<TiMiDo> ese tipo del paco
<TiMiDo> veo que me tiene mala,
<TiMiDo> lo voy Hablar en Ubuntu,
<TiMiDo> ya que esto es descriminacion.
<costales> no hombre, es muy responsable
<costales> yo en el equipo asturiano
<costales> aceptamos a muy pocas personas
<costales> pero sí aprobamos las traducciones sugeridas
<costales> Las tuyas veo que están aprobadas
<costales> no hay ninguna pendiente
<costales> ¿eso es bueno no?
<TiMiDo> bueno tampoco peliare, por esto, pero siento que he sido descriminado,
<TiMiDo> ya que todo nosotros hacemos Ubuntu,
<costales> sí, cierto :)
<costales> y veo que tu colaboras mucho :)
<TiMiDo> pero por lo visto, eso no es.. todo
<TiMiDo> o suficiente
<costales> creo que si sigues trabajando tan bien, sin duda acabarás siendo incluido
<costales> hombre, un compañero mio tenía 80.000 de karma
<costales> aunque el karma obviamente no lo es todo
<TiMiDo> aparte los karma points siempre checheqeo y ni suben
<TiMiDo> siempre ayudo.
<costales> el karma cuando no haces nada, baja
<TiMiDo> y a veces suben como por 10 puntos.
<TiMiDo> y nada mas
<costales> es un status de quien trabaja más 'actualmente'
<costales> yo llegué a tener 35.000
<costales> y ahora debo andar por 325 xD
<costales> lo que importa es que entre todos hagamos un buen trabajo
<costales> si está bien traducido se aprobará y tus traducciones serán las que se usen en Ubuntu :D
<costales> o preguntale a Paco Molinero por qué se denegó
<costales> :)
<TiMiDo> por esto
<TiMiDo> mira
<TiMiDo> Paco Molinero said:
<TiMiDo>  Lo sentimos pero no cumple con los requisitos para ser traductor
<TiMiDo> oficial.
<costales> Pregúntale cuales son los requisitos :)
<costales> aunque por ejemplo, tu karma ya podría ser uno de ellos
<costales> y sí, es una pena
<costales> que el karma baje
<TiMiDo> si
<TiMiDo> cada vez que hago algo sube como 4 o 5 puntos nada mas
<costales> pues como programes ni te cuento xD
<costales> con subidas de código sube poco
<costales> pero traducciendo sube mucho
<costales> yo creo que no es lo mismo hacer una subida con código que una con 10 traducciones
<costales> pero bueno
<costales> tampoco me importa mucho :)
<costales> lo importante es colaborar por Ubuntu
<costales> y te recomiendo hablarlo
<costales> todo se soluciona cuando se sabe la explicación de las cosas :)
<TiMiDo> pues si,
<costales> uys que tarde es
<costales> :S
<costales> debo marchar
<costales> disculpa TiMiDo
<costales> espero haber aclarado un poco el tema
<TiMiDo> pues ni modo, de aclarado esta,
<costales> y ánimo :) y sobre todo GRACIAS
<TiMiDo> pero lo que no esta aclarado, es
<costales> por todo tu trabajo ¡Buen trabajo!
<TiMiDo> los puntos de karma
<costales> ah!
<costales> pues hay una web
<costales> donde lo explica :P
<costales> de Launchpad
<TiMiDo> si yo se siempre hago traduciones y areiglo las cosas
<costales> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<costales> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/211680
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 211680 in launchpad "Not obvious why karma decreases (dup-of: 93410)" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 93410 in launchpad "Explain why karma is important and how it works (affects: 4) (dups: 4) (heat: 3)" [Low,Fix released]
<costales> score it gives depends on:
<costales> what sort of work you did - e.g. work on blueprints may result in more karma than some other types of work
<costales> when you did the work.
<costales> debo marchar
<costales> un saludo TiMiDo
<costales> :)
<TiMiDo> un saludo costales
<costales> nos vemos!
<costales> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-08
<trijntje> how is the language for reviews in softwarecentre determined? I see an English review showing up for dutch
<trijntje> could it be that the user specified it wrongly?
<TiMiDo> trijntje, give me the URL
<TiMiDo> to check it out.
<trijntje> TiMiDo: what do you mean? It's inside the software center
<TiMiDo> is it?
<trijntje> yeah, these user generated reviews
<TiMiDo> Interesting
<trijntje> yeah, not quite sure how to find out what went wrong. It could just be that the user tagged it with the wrong language, or it could be that it's a bug
<kelemengabor> trijntje: maybe the user entered it in English - I see such with Hungarian locale too
<trijntje> could be
<trijntje> maybe i'll file a bug report about it, it should be pretty easy to sort it out on the server side
<trijntje> as far as I know most languages are easily distinguisted by letter frequency
<trijntje> the question is if someone wants to put time and energy in implementing something like that, I'm sure they have more pressing issues
<kelemengabor> yeah, I think so. maybe a simple warning text could do - if your locale is not C, then show something like "Provide your rating on $LANGUAGE"
<trijntje> or some kind of warning if every word is spelled wrong for the locale you are trying to submit
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-09
<dpm> good morning all
<happyaron> morning david, !
<dpm> hey happyaron :)
<dpm> happyaron, there is internal discussion going on right now about the complete zh_CN desktop project. I'm sorry these are all the details I can give for now, but I just wanted to let you know, that after these last few weeks someone is already working at estimating the work, cost, etc.
<happyaron> dpm: good to know, thanks!
<dpm> happyaron, np, I'll keep you updated as soon as I get more news :)
<happyaron> :)
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> good morning TLE
<TLE> How's it going with the server setup, had any time to work on it?
<dpm> TLE, unfortunately no, I'm sorry :( The server is online and out there, but I've got django just half-configured -> http://91.189.93.79/
<TLE> dpm: ok, did you know something about how to change this (db?) encryption (seed?) (in the settings file there is a "secret key" which I'm assuming has something to do with that and which has now been shared on LP), that I wrote about in the email, or should I try and look into that?
<dpm> TLE, I haven't had the chance to look at it since you mentioned it. Just a sec, let me re-read the e-mail to remind myself of the details
<TLE> dpm: yeah ok, it was just that if you knew then there would be no reason for me to research, but otherwise we might as well share the work
<dpm> TLE, from what I understand, it seems regeneration is a matter of just rewriting a new value. I think this can be done manually or alternatively, by running django-admin.py startproject and copying it from there to the docs project. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7382149/django-secret-key - as per keeping it secret: give me two mins to see what other projects do
<TLE> dpm: Yeah I imagined as much, I think the best way is to figure out what magic command to execute to change it. Then we simply do that whenever we pull from lp, that way we can keep having a functioning version in lp (with public key) and regenerate when we pull to the server
<TLE> I'll just read the post, but I think it is better to figure out how to change the key and regenerate, reinitializing the project will be a bit more work
<dpm> TLE, I believe there is no command to change it, just django-admin will generate one and it will be used at runtime as far as I understand it - I'm not talking about regenerating the project, just running django-admin.py start project to create a dummy project and copy the generated SECRET_KEY value to the docs project. But looking at the LoCo directory project from loco.ubuntu.com, it seems they're not using one at all -> http://bazaar.launchpad.
<dpm> net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/settings.py
<TLE> dpm: hmm yes, if it is only used at runtime there that would work
<dpm> TLE, I'm asking dholbach and mhall119, as they are loco directory hackers. Hopefully they should be able to tell us more - I hope we can set it to an empty value and forget about it
<TLE> dpm: yeah
<dpm> TLE, ok, so while waiting for a definitive answer, I think the current practice is to set the sensitive values to empty strings in the settings.py version kept under revision control, and then have a unique settings_local.py file on the server where the service it's running, the values of which are loaded. Here's what I've just read (sorry the result came only in Spanish, but google translate should do a good job at translating it, as the text is
<dpm> quite technical) http://fitoria.net/2011/11/django-suite-ii-configurando-nuestro-proyecto-de-manera-correcta/
<dpm> TLE, dholbach confirms that:
<dpm> <dholbach> dpm, it's set in local_settings.py
<dpm> <dholbach> so we don't have to share the actual value in the bzr branch
<TLE> dpm: yes that makes sense, does he confirm also that the value is only used at runtime?
<dpm> asking now...
<dpm> TLE,
<dpm> dholbach, we've already mistakenly shared the value on bzr. Do you happen to know whether we can just generate a new one, hide it in local_settings.py and forget about it? Or can it only be generated at the start of a project?
<dpm> <dholbach> yes
<dpm> <dpm> yes to 'we can just generate a new one...'?
<dpm> <dholbach> yes
<dpm>  :)
<TLE> dpm: great. I'll make the change
<TLE> on another note, I have had a little time to think about the directory structure and I might just change it again, but as long as you are still settings up the server I guess that is ok
<TLE> sorry about flipflopping on this, I think I should have given it a little more thorough thought to begin with
<TLE> no actually, now I'm _sure_ I need to change it, I'll fix it and let you know
<dpm> cool, yeah, no worries at all about changing structure. Even if I had gotten to set it up with the old structure, it should not be too hard to move things around
<TLE> dpm: great
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-10
<dpm> good morning all
<trijntje> good morning people
<dpm> morning, well, afternoon now, trijntje :)
<artnay> hi all. any idea when ubuntu-docs will have a string freeze?
<artnay> I've gone through mailing lists and wiki without finding a hint
<sagaci> isn't it like, ages... at least a month away?
<artnay> sagaci: so there is a date, eh? care to give a link or something?
<sagaci> well the doc freeze is Mar 22nd
<sagaci> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<artnay> errr, oh. found it.
<artnay> yeah
<artnay> wonder why I couldn't locate it earlier
<sagaci> actually looking forward to kubuntu being dropped/moved into universe, translations numbers should drop significantly
<artnay> speaking of kubuntu, what's the situation with kubuntu-docs? "There are no programs available to be translated." for precise
<artnay> oneiric works fine
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+sources/kubuntu-docs/+translations -- looks like you can still do them by template basic
<sagaci> basis
<dpm> sagaci, are you sure Kubuntu will move into universe? I'm well aware of Kubuntu not being funded by Canonical, but I haven't heard any discussion of moving packages to universe
<sagaci> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/
<sagaci> So what changes for real? section
<sagaci> not sure if he's a Canonical employee but it makes sense
<sagaci> before Ubuntu/Kubuntu was all main, Xu, Lu, etc all universe...
<sagaci> and thus I don't see those packages to be in main if they aren't officially supported
<kelemengabor> sagaci: but this will happen only after 12.04, if I understand it correctly
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> doesn't look like a Canonical employee, but a core-dev nonetheless
<dpm> apachelogger is not a Canonical employee, and yes, he's a core dev. I did not know that the packages themselves would need to be moved to universe, though, you're right
<dpm> TLE, I'm having a second go at setting up django. What's the current directory structure the docs tool expects?
<jokerdino> http://www.2buntu.com/2012/02/08/are-you-ready-to-translate-ubuntu-2/
<jokerdino> I wrote something about translations :)
<dpm> jokerdino, awesome, I've just posted it to the translators g+ page: https://plus.google.com/u/1/b/102330453873285638035/102330453873285638035
<dpm> and in a sec in Facebok
<jokerdino> Oh nice :D
<jokerdino> Good night for now. Talk to you later
<dpm> good night and thanks jokerdino :)
<jokerdino> Sure :)
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-05
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-08
<int_ua> What launchpad users have the right to review strings?
<int_ua> I'm a member of ukrainian team but I can't find a way to review deja-dup translations
#ubuntu-translators 2015-02-05
<acrilex> Hello, I have a problem. I was translating ibus-table in french when I saw this english string to translate: English:  Big Chinese Mode. I know they are talking about characters, but it is not expressly written. Should I translate without characters (makes no sense) or add characters to the string?
